# Warehouse Ceiling Paint



## wonderflypaint (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi all,

I have an opportunity to paint my first commercial warehouse ceiling and have a few questions. It is a 13,000 sf space with steel support beams. I've attached a few photos of the space for context. 

My current plan is to paint with the flat white Pro Industrial Waterborne Acrylic Dryfall paint from SW and rent the "Pro Paint Sprayer" from Home Depot with a 623 tip. 

My questions are:

Considering the photos, is dryfall paint alone suitable for this ceiling or should I prime and/or clean it first? (The insulation material between the beams has a plastic-like covering over it)
How many coats do you think this ceiling will require?
Is there an equation you would recommend using for calculating how many gallons of paint will be required for this style of warehouse ceiling?

Thanks in advance for any assistance with this. Any feedback on this job will go a long way. 

Thank you,
Jon


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You will need to clean the beams.
Dryfall will work for all the steel and lid.You will need 14 feet from ceiling to floor for dryfall to be dry before it lands, some say 10 feet but if it is humid or cool it can take more distance.
You may still have to cover the floor.
The pumps that HD rents probably won't carry a 623 tip since they are not very good pumps. You will need a pump that can run more than 50' of hose. 
A 623 tip will be overkill on the beams.
You will need two coats.
Are you painting the walls? If not they will need to be masked.
You will need a lift.
Basic s.f. equation for paint but add 25% or so to make sure. When I do them I add 40%.
These projects can be pricey and the owner will twitch when you give him the price but the price is the price and don't sell yourself short.
There is a learning curve to doing exposed structural.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd have my paint rep right up a spec on this one. They'll do it for free.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

****


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

A leaf blower works good for cleaning the beams. Usually just dust sitting in them. If you don't clean them that dust will blow onto wet paint and stick. It will drive you nuts.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Dryfall straight on the surface ...all day long. None of your competitors are going to prime it and nether should you. Gracobucks is right, ...you have to at least get some marginal amount of dust & crap off of there. Hit the heavy stuff with a quick scrape, then blow it with back pack blower and start spraying your dryfall. Looking at the pics, I'd probably figure 1.6 coats of dryfall @ 100sf p/gal. I know that's an odd way to figure it but you should be able to get it to cover with 1 full coat and a lighter second coat @ about 60% material usage of the first.
Believe it or not, many dryfall failures occur as a result of applying the product too heavy. The product is only supposed to go on 7 wet mils thick so I advise you get yourself a $2.00 wet mil gauage (avaialable at any Sherwin Store or on Amazon) and use it.
Tip? I'd prob use a 620 (12" spray fan)
The thing about these ceilings is you have to *MOVE*. Our guys get about 5000 sf p/day production with 1 guy in a bucket and another guy working the spray rig.

Best of luck.


----------

